# Help! Harold Has Disappeared!



## PokeySpines (May 19, 2016)

I got Harold a new cage- and apparently it isn't hedgehog proof! My brother saw him this morning in his cage, but now he is gone! Im really worried. Please, any advise is really really appreciated!


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

First off stay calm and stay calm. Panicking doesn't help the situation, trust me I've tried the panic searching.
Instructions for hide and go hedgie.
1. Secure doors, if necessary let anyone going in our out the house know to be very mindful about coming and going. Eliminate any threats, chemicals, other animals, poisons, and any exits to either the outside or in walls.
2. Thoroughly check the cage. A lot of energy is wasted if he's hiding in the cage. 
3. Check the immediate surroundings of the cage for hiding spots. Any small areas, anything that they can squeeze into or any spot that looks extra comfy.
4. Limit where he can be. Block doorways, section off any big areas and things like that. This pays off later because you may not have to check an area more than once.
5. Wait until dark. This parts really hard. In the meantime, normal household noises and lights. You want to use their normal behaviour to your advantage.
6. When the lights normally go off, turn all your lights off. Turn all the noises of as well. You want him to move, but want to hear him move. Have a flashlight handy because a light switch may be across the room. Put out since awesome and preferred treats out. I personally will only very rarely use canned cat food in my hedgehogs treat rotation. It has a strong smell and everyone loves it. Ideally put the food in the center of the rooms. So they have to leave their corners. You may even want to put a light dusting of floor on the floor so you can check for tracks. I also put the food dishes on newspaper to make a bit of noise.
7. Sit and wait. This may be a team effort based on the size and set up of your home. Listen for any noises. 

Hopefully with that you find him. In the event that you don't find him right away, stay calm. You also have to sleep because tomorrow may be tear the house apart day. Before you go to sleep, set up a preferred comfy spot with blankets and a hiding house and water. This becomes your starting point for the morning. After that's checked, look in any other great spots. Then start fully checking every single inch of each room.


----------



## happyhedgierents (Jul 31, 2014)

I hope you find him and he's ok! Let us know if you find him.


----------



## PokeySpines (May 19, 2016)

My brother found him in the pantry! Thank you so much for your advice and concern!


----------

